# EC-type examination = εξέταση τύπου ΕΚ



## Aeliane (Sep 24, 2008)

Νομίζω πως είναι η γνωστή Κομισιόν; 
Πώς πρέπει να την πω σε επίσημη δήλωση συμμόρφωσης:
ATEX Notified Body for EC Type Examination Certificates?

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2008)

Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή
http://ec.europa.eu/index_el.htm
Καλημέρα!


----------



## danae (Sep 24, 2008)

Ουπς! Με πρόλαβες, παλάβρα! :)


----------



## kabuki (Sep 24, 2008)

Εδώ νομίζω ότι είναι η Ευρωπαϊκή Κοινότητα (τα ακρωνύμια στα αγγλικά είναι τα ίδια)
Δες το Παράρτημα ΙΙΙ στο δεύτερο λινκ

http://ec.europa.eu/enterprise/atex/guide/chapnine.htm
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=301984:cs&page=1&hwords=


----------



## Aeliane (Sep 24, 2008)

Η Οδηγία είναι της European Commission, αλλά το πρόβλημά μου ήταν αν γράψω ΕΕ (Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή) θα συγχέεται με την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. Υπάρχει κάποια άλλη συντομογραφία;


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 24, 2008)

E.Eπ. (για να διαφοροποιηθείς -αν ήταν η Επιτροπή).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2008)

Καμπούκι, έχεις δίκιο, στο συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα δεν είναι η Επιτροπή, όμως νομίζω ότι δεν είναι η Κοινότητα αλλά το Κοινοβούλιο.
http://europa.eu/scadplus/leg/en/lvb/l21037.htm
Θα το ψάξω και θα επανέλθω


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2008)

Τα αρχικά που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις είναι ΕΚ γιατί μιλάς για *EC Type Examination Certificate*. Σχετικά, δες αυτήν την οδηγία. (Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν είναι το κοινοβούλιο ή η κοινότητα...)


----------



## kabuki (Sep 24, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω τι κείμενο ακριβώς έχεις, αλλά όταν μια οδηγία είναι π.χ. η 94/9/EC, το EC αυτό είναι ΕΚ δηλαδή Ευρωπαϊκή Κοινότητα, όχι Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή. Στην πρόταση που δίνεις εγώ βλέπω πιστοποιητικά εξέτασης τύπου ΕΚ. Ίσως με λίγο περισσότερο κόντεξτ να καταλάβαινα κι εγώ η δόλια κάτι παραπάνω!
Παλάβρα, αν ήταν το Κοινοβούλιο, το αγγλικό θα είχε EP. Η οδηγία που παρέθεσα ανωτέρω (πςςςς) ήταν η οδηγία που αφορούσε ακριβώς την πρόταση της Aeliane.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2008)

Έχεις δίκο, λοιπόν αντιγράφω:


1.
*EC type-examination *
is the procedure by which an approved inspection body ascertains and certifies that a prototype vessel satisfies the provisions of this Directive which apply to it.
1.^
*Η εξέταση τύπου «ΕΚ» *
είναι η διαδικασία μέσω της οποίας ένας αναγνωρισμένος οργανισμός ελέγχου διαπιστώνει και βεβαιοί ότι το μοντέλο ενός δοχείου ικανοποιεί τις διατάξεις της παρούσας οδηγίας που το αφορούν.


----------



## Aeliane (Sep 24, 2008)

Όπως βλέπω στα links μάλλον η επίσημη μετάφραση είναι 94/9/ΕΚ, αν και σε πολλές σελίδες βλέπω ότι το αφήνουν αγγλικά 94/9/EC. Επειδή αμφιβάλλω και για άλλους όρους που χρησιμοποιεί η επίσημη μετάφραση και δεν συμφωνούν με την ορολογία των τεχνικών μας εδώ, όπως η "ατρωσία", μάλλον θα το αφήσω αγγλικά.
Ευχαριστώ ολους και όλες για τη σημαντική βοήθεια.


----------



## kabuki (Sep 24, 2008)

Να πω μόνο για την ιστορία ότι δεν συνηθίζεται να μένει αμετάφραστο (εσένα βέβαια μπορεί να σε εξυπηρετεί εδώ) και ότι πρέπει να αλλάξει ο τίτλος του νήματος. Αυτάαα


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 24, 2008)

Aeliane said:


> Νομίζω πως είναι η γνωστή Κομισιόν;
> Πώς πρέπει να την πω σε επίσημη δήλωση συμμόρφωσης:
> ATEX Notified Body for EC Type Examination Certificates?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.



Εφόσον μιλάει για κοινοποιημένους οργανισμούς και πιστοποίηση είναι η Ευρωπαϊκή Κοινότητα.

Edit: Και συμφωνώ με την Καμπούκι ότι σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις μεταφράζεται.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2008)

kabuki said:


> Να πω μόνο για την ιστορία ότι δεν συνηθίζεται να μένει αμετάφραστο (εσένα βέβαια μπορεί να σε εξυπηρετεί εδώ) και ότι πρέπει να αλλάξει ο τίτλος του νήματος. Αυτάαα


Συμφωνώ κι εγώ, σε όλες τις σχετικές σελίδες της ΕΕ μεταφράζεται.


----------



## sarant (Sep 24, 2008)

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ να μην το αφήσεις αγγλικά, είναι λάθος.


----------

